# MBT for fibro



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is medscape you need to register but its free.MBT for fiibro. http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/2001/...122clin001.html ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

